# Abend-Schuhe für Alpencross



## fissenid (12. Juni 2013)

Hallo Alpencrosser,

welche leichten Schuhe gehören denn bei euch zum Gepäck beim ALpencross!

Bei den beiden letzten Touren hatte ich lediglich meine Shimano MT 90 mit und ein paar Adiletten. Abends habe ich dann meist auch die Radschuhe getragen. 
Das ganze war allerdings nicht so toll, denn die Füsse freuen sich auch mal über etwas Luft, aber die Adilette ist nicht der ideals Schuh fürs Restaurant, es sei denn man trägt weisse Tennissocken 

Also was habt ihr so mit gehabt??

Tipps erwünscht!


----------



## Galleg2002 (12. Juni 2013)

Barfuss, nehme lieber nen broetchen mehr mit als nen paar schuhe mit rum zu schleppen. Sind ja net bei nem kaffeekraenzchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axisofjustice (12. Juni 2013)

Wenn überhaupt, dann definitiv etwas aus Gummi oder leichttrocknendes, d.h. Adilette ist ne gute Idee.
Ich selbst fahre/laufe/sitze/... aber auch ausschließlich mit Radschuhen. Und Gelegenheiten zur "Lüftung", sowohl für Schuhe als auch für die Füße, bieten sich doch auf Pausen und in der Zeit von Ankunft bis Abendessen genug?!


----------



## gary.fischer (12. Juni 2013)

...2008 beim Alpencross billig Crocs-Nachbauten für 5 EUR. Kann man auch bei Regen/Kälte (Alpen!) tragen. Gewicht 200 g. 

Dieses Jahr auf dem Rennsteig (5 Tage) werden "richtige" Crocs getestet. Die Billig-Latschen rutschen bei Nässe ganz schön. Die Originale sind halt etwas schwerer (360 g das Paar).


----------



## dede (12. Juni 2013)

Adiletten wären mir viel zu schwer zum Mitschleppen. Bin immer sehr gut mit nem paar der "Wellneßschlappen" gefahren, die man in jedem Hotel dieses genres zur Vefügung gestellt bekommt. Interessanterweise halten die meistens genau 1 Woche und lösen sich danach i.d.R. in ihre Einzelteile auf, somit ideal um sie am Zielort/nach der letzten Übernachtung zu Entsorgen..... ))))


----------



## Hofbiker (12. Juni 2013)

dede schrieb:


> Adiletten wären mir viel zu schwer zum Mitschleppen. Bin immer sehr gut mit nem paar der "Wellneßschlappen" gefahren, die man in jedem Hotel dieses genres zur Vefügung gestellt bekommt. Interessanterweise halten die meistens genau 1 Woche und lösen sich danach i.d.R. in ihre Einzelteile auf, somit ideal um sie am Zielort/nach der letzten Übernachtung zu Entsorgen..... ))))




Bevor ich mir irgendewelche Schuhe kaufe, schließe ich mich dede an,  nach der Reise werden diese entsorgt. 
Wiegen nicht viel, brauchen auch kaum Platz.


----------



## Denzinger (12. Juni 2013)

irgendwelche Leinenschuhe mit Gummisohle, bei mir sind es meine Bootsschuhe für den Sommer. Die billigen Leinenschuhe sind in den meisten Fällen schwer, also darauf achten 200g ist das Max.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Juni 2013)

Die Wellness-Schlappen kann man halt schlecht draussen rum anziehen, schaut schon a bißl schwul aus, oder? 
Am Lago gibt´s seit paar Jahren so ganz dünne Schuhe, sehen ähnlich aus wie Turnschuhe, oben dünnes Kunststoffgeflecht mit Klettverschluß, unten Rippen-Gummisohle, ist leider nicht so wasserfest. Aber die Dinger wiegen fast nichts, leider ist das Packmaß suboptimal, aber bei mir passen die wunderbar rein. Gibt´s in dunkelblau, schwarz und orange.


----------



## Hofbiker (12. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich Abends ausser Haus gehe nehme ich meistens diese Hotelschlappen, die haben eine dickere Sohle. Eventuell als Überlegung ist so was, sind auch sehr praktisch.


----------



## dede (12. Juni 2013)

Zum Draußen Rumlaufen hast ja dann auch wieder die Bikeschuhe (wobei ich selbst mit diesen Stoffdingern bereits ein echtes Gipfelerlebnis hatte; waren allerdings nur etwa 40 Hm ab Hütte). Ob du in ner Hütte mit Badelatschen oder Wellness-Schlappen aufkreuzt ist eh egal, Ästhetik ist da sowieso zweitrangig.....


----------



## Hofbiker (12. Juni 2013)

dede schrieb:


> Zum Draußen Rumlaufen hast ja dann auch wieder die Bikeschuhe (wobei ich selbst mit diesen Stoffdingern bereits ein echtes Gipfelerlebnis hatte; waren allerdings nur etwa 40 Hm ab Hütte). Ob du in ner Hütte mit Badelatschen oder Wellness-Schlappen aufkreuzt ist eh egal, Ästhetik ist da sowieso zweitrangig.....



Jepp, da sind wir uns wieder einig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brainiac5 (12. Juni 2013)

Servus, ich hab immer ein paar Gymnastikschuhe dabei:

Schau mal -> [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Beck-Basic-025-Unisex-Sportschuhe/dp/B004OSES84/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1371048340&sr=8-3&keywords=gymnastikschuhe"]Beck Basic 025 Unisex - Erwachsene Sportschuhe - Gymnastik: Amazon.de: Schuhe & Handtaschen[/ame]


Dank Gummisohle kann man sogar aus der Hütte raus. Die wiegen nicht viel, sind flach ganz unten im Rucksack zu verstauen. Ich find die relativ dezent und machen einen schlanken Fuß


----------



## dertutnix (12. Juni 2013)

1. filzpantoffel
2. frotteschuhe ala dede
3. "kung fu schuhe" (so haben wir die zumindest früher genannt)

nr 3 hat auch diverse ax überlebt und macht wohl den besten eindruck... mein liebling sind aber nach wie vor die filzpantoffel, kosten nicht viel, sind leicht(est) und extrem platzsparend, nur nass dürfen sie nicht werden, aber ich fahre auch nur bei sonnenschein...


----------



## baraber (12. Juni 2013)

brainiac5 schrieb:


> Servus, ich hab immer ein paar Gymnastikschuhe dabei:
> 
> Schau mal -> Beck Basic 025 Unisex - Erwachsene Sportschuhe - Gymnastik: Amazon.de: Schuhe & Handtaschen
> 
> ...




Schmuck !!

Gibt`s die auch in rosa ??


Nix für ungut - das Packmass ist bestimmt unschlagbar !

Ich nutze immer ein Paar billige "Leder-Badeschlappen-Imitate"
(Kunststoff, ca 180g )aus dem Sportgeschäft.
flach, aber etwas sperrig  - optisch natürlich auch kein Highlight -
aber knapp vor den Adiletten.


----------



## micha555 (12. Juni 2013)

Flip-Flops, kräftig unter 200gr. Waren immer ok. Wenn nicht hätte ich die Radschuhe angezogen.


----------



## 3cinos (13. Juni 2013)

In der Unterkunft: Strümpfe (30g, kl.Packmaß)
Außerhalb: Bikeschuhe


----------



## johnnycalzone (13. Juni 2013)

Flip Flops, wiegen wenig, nehmen wenig PLatz ein. Einziger NAchteil: Das tragen von Socken gestaltet sich schwierig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (13. Juni 2013)

Barfußschuhe von Feelmax o.ä. 
Siehe auch Packliste.
http://www.transalp.info/packlist.php


----------



## fissenid (13. Juni 2013)

http://www.voycontigo.de/chala-by-v...len-unisex-bastel-kit-sohle-schoko-natur.html


----------



## Trekiger (13. Juni 2013)

Extra für den Alpencross habe ich mir die hier gekauft. Superleicht und doch richtige Schuhe.
Aber Vorsicht: Suchtfaktor ... die trage ich jetzt dauernd


----------



## musiclust (13. Juni 2013)

wie währe es mit *Schweizer Socken *
http://www.trendsderzukunft.de/revo...uben-es-outdoor-barfuss-zu-laufen/2012/02/14/


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. Juni 2013)

Flipflops und zur Gewichtsersparnis noch komplett ausschneiden zwischen den Auflageflächen der Füsse.
Am besten noch Cleats montieren, dann kann man die auch noch bei Hitze zum Biken nehmen und bei Regen läuft das Wasser schön ab.


----------



## Wahlfischkopp (13. Juni 2013)

Hatte zuletzt immer Hüttenschuhe aus Fleece dabei. Vor kurzem wurden mir Surfschuhe empfohlen. Habe mir ein Paar für 11 Euronen bei eBay  bestellt. Mal sehen ob das was taugt.


----------



## micha555 (13. Juni 2013)

transalbi schrieb:


> Barfußschuhe von Feelmax o.ä.
> Siehe auch Packliste.
> http://www.transalp.info/packlist.php



Wiegend die unter 150gr (Webseite) bzw. 200 gr (deine Packliste) pro Schuh oder beide zusammen?


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. Juni 2013)

Ballerinas aus dem Supermarkt - superleicht (140g), lassen sich prima unten im Rucksack verstauen, man kann Socken anziehen falls es kalt wird und sie sind "ausgehtauglich". 
Ok, sieht bei Jungs vielleicht a bissle schwul aus  ... vor allem weil meine noch ein Schleifchen d´rauf haben  ...obwohl... wenn ich mir Hofbikers Wellnesslatschen so anschaue... 

Aber ich stimme Euch zu: Auf ner Hütte ist das so was von wurscht...


----------



## tiroler1973 (13. Juni 2013)

Salomon Techamphibian

http://www.salomon.com/de/product/techamphibian-3.html


----------



## transalbi (13. Juni 2013)

micha555 schrieb:


> Wiegend die unter 150gr (Webseite) bzw. 200 gr (deine Packliste) pro Schuh oder beide zusammen?



ca. 200 gr pro Paar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha555 (13. Juni 2013)

Klingt gut


----------



## karstb (15. Juni 2013)

Normale Schaumstoffflipflops ersetzen bei mir das herausnehmbare Rückenpolster des Rucksackes. Gewichtseinsparung durch Funktionsintegration!
Lassen sich auch problemlos mit nicht allzu dicken Socken tragen. z.B. Falke Laufsportsocken.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (15. Juni 2013)

Ob ich bei einer Alpenüberquerung neben den Tevas oder 5.10ern ein Zusatzpaar Schuhe mitnehmen würde, das glaube ich eher nicht... aber für die Anreise per Bahn kann man schon etwas mehr Gepäck mitnehmen und zum Beispiel diese guten, alten Schwabinger-Bach-Pumas einpacken:





Am besten ist es nach einer schweißtreibenden Tour wohl barfuß, man sitzt doch nicht den ganzen Abend im Restaurant...


----------



## Crissi (15. Juni 2013)

karstb schrieb:


> Normale Schaumstoffflipflops ersetzen bei mir das herausnehmbare Rückenpolster des Rucksackes. Gewichtseinsparung durch Funktionsintegration!
> Lassen sich auch problemlos mit nicht allzu dicken Socken tragen. z.B. Falke Laufsportsocken.


 
Genauso mach ich das auch. Und auch gleich ne Marktlücke entdeckt, flipflop fähige Socken für alpencrosser, quasi mit extra Fach für den dicken Zeh!!


----------



## damage0099 (15. Juni 2013)

Das wäre auch eine Alternative hier:

http://www.sportupyourlife.com/spor...eale-schuhe-fur-den-natural-running-laufstil/

"Und für die Läufer unter euch, die das Barfuß-Laufen fast 100%ig erleben wollen, ist sicherlich der Bare-X-Lite 150 mit seinen 0mm Sprengung eine interessante Option. Die Sportlichkeit beider Schuhe wird mit dem sehr geringen Gewicht von 155g bzw. 150g zusätzlich unterstrichen"


----------



## findel (27. Juni 2013)

Hat noch jemand "Schuhvorschläge" abgesehen von addiletten?
Gruß


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. Juni 2013)

Five Fingers von Vibram.

http://www.vibram-fivefingers.de/


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (27. Juni 2013)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Five Fingers von Vibram.
> 
> http://www.vibram-fivefingers.de/



 ... wer gesund laufen will, sollte alles nur kein Plastik an seine Füße lassen! Aber gut verarbeitete Lederschuhe sind ja leider heutzutage eine Seltenheit und so nehmen die Probleme zu...


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. Juni 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> ... wer gesund laufen will, sollte alles nur kein Plastik an seine Füße lassen! Aber gut verarbeitete Lederschuhe sind ja leider heutzutage eine Seltenheit und so nehmen die Probleme zu...


Da könnte ich mit Waldviertler dienen. Zum Beispiel die Traktoren. Made in Austria. Sind die perfekten Schuhe für den Tag. ... im Freizeitbereich habe ich sie leider noch nicht probiert. Kommt aber sicher auch noch.

http://www.gea.at/frameset_gehen.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuntzi (27. Juni 2013)

Ich hab tagsüber immer ein paar zusätzliche dünne Sohlen in den Bikeschuhen. Die kommen abends raus, wenn ich die Radlsocken gegen die Abendsocken wechsle. Damit wird der Bikeschuh zum Ausgehschuh. Kann man unterwegs auch einfach mit in die Hostelwaschmaschine werfen.


----------



## damage0099 (27. Juni 2013)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Ich hab tagsüber immer ein paar zusätzliche dünne Sohlen in den Bikeschuhen. Die kommen abends raus, wenn ich die Radlsocken gegen die Abendsocken wechsle. Damit wird der Bikeschuh zum Ausgehschuh. Kann man unterwegs auch einfach mit in die Hostelwaschmaschine werfen.



gute Idee


----------



## mauntnmad (27. Juni 2013)

m.E. guter Kompromiss aus Gewicht, Packmaß und Gebrauchsfähigkeit wäre so was in der Art:
http://www.karstadt.de/p/?pid=2616193&un=1&bst=520&abt=0&pt=94&lc=1&ln=1


----------



## damage0099 (27. Juni 2013)

Gewicht?


----------



## mauntnmad (27. Juni 2013)

weis ich leider nicht, habs neulich bei einem Spezl in der Hand gehabt, der die heuer mitnehmen will. Schwer sind's nicht und lassen sich zusammenknüllen. Gibt ja eine Reihe vergleichbarer Modelle. Waren aber eher leichter als meine Speedo-Badeschlappen.


----------

